# Enrapture



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 3, 2013)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh

ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
Mėhlā 1. 
First Mehl: 

ਸਚੁ ਤਾ ਪਰੁ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਚਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
Sacẖ ṯā par jāṇī▫ai jā riḏai sacẖā ho▫e. 
One knows the Truth only when the Truth is in his heart. 
ਕੂੜ ਕੀ ਮਲੁ ਉਤਰੈ ਤਨੁ ਕਰੇ ਹਛਾ ਧੋਇ ॥ 
Kūṛ kī mal uṯrai ṯan kare hacẖẖā ḏẖo▫e. 
The filth of falsehood departs, and the body is washed clean. 

ਸਚੁ ਤਾ ਪਰੁ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਸਚਿ ਧਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
Sacẖ ṯā par jāṇī▫ai jā sacẖ ḏẖare pi▫ār. 
One knows the Truth only when he bears love to the True Lord. 
ਨਾਉ ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨੁ ਰਹਸੀਐ ਤਾ ਪਾਏ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
Nā▫o suṇ man rėhsī▫ai ṯā pā▫e mokẖ ḏu▫ār. 
Hearing the Name, the mind is enraptured; then, he attains the gate of salvation. 

ਸਚੁ ਤਾ ਪਰੁ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
Sacẖ ṯā par jāṇī▫ai jā jugaṯ jāṇai jī▫o. 
One knows the Truth only when he knows the true way of life. 
ਧਰਤਿ ਕਾਇਆ ਸਾਧਿ ਕੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਦੇਇ ਕਰਤਾ ਬੀਉ ॥ 
Ḏẖaraṯ kā▫i▫ā sāḏẖ kai vicẖ ḏe▫e karṯā bī▫o. 
Preparing the field of the body, he plants the Seed of the Creator. 

ਸਚੁ ਤਾ ਪਰੁ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਸਿਖ ਸਚੀ ਲੇਇ ॥ 
Sacẖ ṯā par jāṇī▫ai jā sikẖ sacẖī le▫e. 
One knows the Truth only when he receives true instruction. 
ਦਇਆ ਜਾਣੈ ਜੀਅ ਕੀ ਕਿਛੁ ਪੁੰਨੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਕਰੇਇ ॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫ā jāṇai jī▫a kī kicẖẖ punn ḏān kare▫i. 
Showing mercy to other beings, he makes donations to charities. 

ਸਚੁ ਤਾਂ ਪਰੁ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜਾ ਆਤਮ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਕਰੇ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥ 
Sacẖ ṯāŉ par jāṇī▫ai jā āṯam ṯirath kare nivās. 
One knows the Truth only when he dwells in the sacred shrine of pilgrimage of his own soul. 
ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੋ ਪੁਛਿ ਕੈ ਬਹਿ ਰਹੈ ਕਰੇ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥ 
Saṯgurū no pucẖẖ kai bahi rahai kare nivās. 
He sits and receives instruction from the True Guru, and lives in accordance with His Will. 

ਸਚੁ ਸਭਨਾ ਹੋਇ ਦਾਰੂ ਪਾਪ ਕਢੈ ਧੋਇ ॥ 
Sacẖ sabẖnā ho▫e ḏārū pāp kadẖai ḏẖo▫e. 
Truth is the medicine for all; it removes and washes away our sins. 
ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵਖਾਣੈ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਜਿਨ ਸਚੁ ਪਲੈ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
Nānak vakẖāṇai benṯī jin sacẖ palai ho▫e. ॥2॥ 
Nanak speaks this prayer to those who have Truth in their laps. ॥2॥ 

Regarding the above two lines, I feel the doubt about Naam, as my mind is not really enrapturing everytime. Of course it can be said to be my lack of attention while listening to Gurbani or doing Simran. I am still eons away from the gates of salvation. I anyway envision it as floogate of Truth, which once open let's only Truth in your mind.


I just read this shabad and got confused about Naam and Naao again. Please help.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2013)

I deleted my request because you did edit and post the entire shabad. So Thank You!

I did find on reading the entire shabad that there are clues, and that the rapture just might be felt more strongly by "taking the instruciton" of the shabad and finding rapture rather than waiting for it. But I don't know really what you feel you have done or not done that has failed you. So what does the shabad mean to you. Would be a good way to have a discussion.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmm, yes there are few implied things about Sikh philosophy, that I didn't think of in the first go. On reading the Shabad, I felt as if one try is good enough. But maybe it is not.

ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
आसा महला ५ ॥
Āsā mėhlā 5.
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:
ਉਦਮੁ ਕਰਉ ਕਰਾਵਹੁ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਪੇਖਤ ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਿ ॥
उदमु करउ करावहु ठाकुर पेखत साधू संगि ॥
Uḏam kara▫o karāvahu ṯẖākur pekẖaṯ sāḏẖū sang.
I make the effort, as You cause me to do, my Lord and Master, to behold You in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਚਰਾਵਹੁ ਰੰਗਨਿ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਰੰਗਿ ॥੧॥
हरि हरि नामु चरावहु रंगनि आपे ही प्रभ रंगि ॥१॥
Har har nām cẖarāvahu rangan āpe hī parabẖ rang. ||1||
I am imbued with the color of the Love of the Lord, Har, Har; God Himself has colored me in His Love. ||1||
ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਾ ਜਾਪਿ ॥
मन महि राम नामा जापि ॥
Man mėh rām nāmā jāp.
I chant the Lord's Name within my mind.
ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਵਸਹੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਹੋਇ ਸਹਾਈ ਆਪਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
करि किरपा वसहु मेरै हिरदै होइ सहाई आपि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Kar kirpā vashu merai hirḏai ho▫e sahā▫ī āp. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Bestow Your Mercy, and dwell within my heart; please, become my Helper. ||1||Pause||
ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੁਮਾਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪੇਖਨ ਕਾ ਚਾਉ ॥
सुणि सुणि नामु तुमारा प्रीतम प्रभु पेखन का चाउ ॥
Suṇ suṇ nām ṯumārā parīṯam parabẖ pekẖan kā cẖā▫o.
Listening continually to Your Name, O Beloved God, I yearn to behold You.
ਦਇਆ ਕਰਹੁ ਕਿਰਮ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਕਉ ਇਹੈ ਮਨੋਰਥੁ ਸੁਆਉ ॥੨॥
दइआ करहु किरम अपुने कउ इहै मनोरथु सुआउ ॥२॥
Ḏa▫i▫ā karahu kiram apune ka▫o ihai manorath su▫ā▫o. ||2||
Please, be kind to me - I am just a worm. This is my object and purpose. ||2||
ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਤੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਹਮਰੈ ਵਸਿ ਕਿਛੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥
तनु धनु तेरा तूं प्रभु मेरा हमरै वसि किछु नाहि ॥
Ŧan ḏẖan ṯerā ṯūŉ parabẖ merā hamrai vas kicẖẖ nāhi.
My body and wealth are Yours; You are my God - nothing is in my power.
ਜਿਉ ਜਿਉ ਰਾਖਹਿ ਤਿਉ ਤਿਉ ਰਹਣਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਦੀਆ ਖਾਹਿ ॥੩॥
जिउ जिउ राखहि तिउ तिउ रहणा तेरा दीआ खाहि ॥३॥
Ji▫o ji▫o rākẖahi ṯi▫o ṯi▫o rahṇā ṯerā ḏī▫ā kẖāhi. ||3||
As You keep me, so do I live; I eat what You give me. ||3||
ਜਨਮ ਜਨਮ ਕੇ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਕਾਟੈ ਮਜਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਧੂਰਿ ॥
जनम जनम के किलविख काटै मजनु हरि जन धूरि ॥
Janam janam ke kilvikẖ kātai majan har jan ḏẖūr.
The sins of countless incarnations are washed away, by bathing in the dust of the Lord's humble servants.
ਭਾਇ ਭਗਤਿ ਭਰਮ ਭਉ ਨਾਸੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਦਾ ਹਜੂਰਿ ॥੪॥੪॥੧੩੯॥
भाइ भगति भरम भउ नासै हरि नानक सदा हजूरि ॥४॥४॥१३९॥
Bẖā▫e bẖagaṯ bẖaram bẖa▫o nāsai har Nānak saḏā hajūr. ||4||4||139||
By loving devotional worship, doubt and fear depart; O Nanak, the Lord is Ever-present. ||4||4||139||


The highlighted part of this Shabad shows the repetitive nature of our efforts. Something like 'If you don't succeed once, try again'. But I wonder if there is a one shot solution? I guess am looking for a short cut?

My question is kind of weird. Why is Maya deluding me? Why is taking me far from Salvation? What am I doing wrong? Yes it is a life full of different factors, where anything can throw you back at grip of Maya.

And I believe that Naam should protect you. But it is not. So maybe I am not absorbing the Naam completely? Because I make foolish mistakes, regarding the 5 vices, regarding everything Guru Sahib talks and warns against.

I believe once you are beyond the Gate of Salvation, you are forever in remembrance of God. But for me, there are phases, sometimes I am in remembrance, and in peace. At times I am fighting the 5 vices, whereas other times I am lost in grip of Maya. I realize my folly and then come back to one or the other state.

So I am away from the fourth or the highest state, the only one which matters, the one where you are united with the One. I see lot of obstacles. A complicated web of dependent distractions, where you trip on one you trip on all.

I was wondering what am I doing wrong? How to get free of this cycle?


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2013)

Going back to the original shabad it seems that this line says a lot. Nanak speaks to those who have the Truth in their laps. Could it be that the truth is already there? You just hadn't noticed? 


ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵਖਾਣੈ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਜਿਨ ਸਚੁ ਪਲੈ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
Nānak vakẖāṇai benṯī jin sacẖ palai ho▫e. ॥2॥ 
Nanak speaks this prayer to those who have Truth in their laps. ॥2॥ 

Second shabad that you posted has this as the rehao line

ਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਵਸਹੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਹੋਇ ਸਹਾਈ ਆਪਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Kar kirpā vashu merai hirḏai ho▫e sahā▫ī āp. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Bestow Your Mercy, and dwell within my heart; please, become my Helper. ||1||Pause||

Now is it possible that these tuks together, and the surrounding shabads, are saying rapture comes from really wanting Gurprasad, entreating Waheguru for help, and finding rapture from discovery that you had ir all along, it just fell in your lap? 

These are questions I am asking. That is all they are. An interesting discovery for me was Kabir ji writing/singing that God opened a hole, and like a deer he poked his head through. So the question raised by that image is whether the deer is outside in the bushes in Maya? or on the other side, carefully Kabir ji says, poking his head through the hole, satisfying his curiosity? Or is the deer on both sides at the same time? Does the answer have to say you are in one place or the other? Can't you be in both at the same time, especially if the point of the rapture is to erase duality. Then there would not be any in or out? And who opened the hole to begin with? It was not the deer, who was not even trying to get to the other side. Just questions.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 3, 2013)

Even the line ਜਿਨ ਸਚੁ ਪਲੈ ਹੋਇ has so many meanings. The line ਪਲੈ ਹੋਇ can mean those who get gist of Truth or are *betrothed* to the Truth. Or as the translation suggests, Truth plays in whose laps(?).

Yes in the end it comes to Gurprasad and His Grace. So the grace is delivered by Naam? And if it is not delivered yet, what is Naam to us now? How do we perceive it?

When you take away the duality, there is deer on both sides. But for now, I see deer on one side of the bush and hyena on the other.

More later. I have to catch my train back home


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2013)

For me it is the other way around. Grace delivers Naam. Don't worry about the deer or the hyena. It was just me musing about like the deer.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 3, 2013)

My understanding of the wonderful shabad.  spnadmin ji thanks for requesting the complete shabad postings.  It so enriches the dialog and creates joy.


> ਮਃ ੧ ॥
> मः १ ॥
> Mėhlā 1.
> First Mehl:
> ...


All errors are mine and I stand corrected.   
  Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 4, 2013)

> So the grace is delivered by Naam? And if it is not delivered yet, what is Naam to us now? How do we perceive it?


Veera Naam is grace realised.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 4, 2013)

My understanding is that Naam is the realisation of the Creative Force permeating everything and the subsequent awareness of the sublime sense of Unity in the entire universe unimaginable. [to over-simplify a bit]

When Grace comes, you're blessed with that awareness 24/7 (24/7 simran) and therefore, enrapture.

What an extrordinary state of mind that would be. It's one of those things, you can have an understanding intelletually, but until one is blessed with the experience and with Grace it remains outside of reach.

Like knowing how delicious the fish in the water is but being unable to catch it until It decides to jump into your net. Guru Granth Sahib Ji teaches all methods of fishing to entice the fish into your net. But it's up to the Fish to jump in. Some people don't even manage to get their net into the water. Others like me keep losing their friggin' net. *huff*

peacesignkaur

My thoughts only and happy for correction.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 7, 2013)

Ishna said:


> My understanding is that Naam is the realisation of the Creative Force permeating everything and the subsequent awareness of the sublime sense of Unity in the entire universe unimaginable. [to over-simplify a bit]
> 
> When Grace comes, you're blessed with that awareness 24/7 (24/7 simran) and therefore, enrapture.
> 
> ...


 
Nice post,

Naam is already there, within us all and everywhere. problem is we don't see it, feel it, experience it... it is our source of nourishment, it is our breath of life. The mind prevents us from experiencing it.

Once the mind quietens, once the body is relaxed, and we have single pointed concentration of god, then with Guru Ji's grace we will feel this amrit, this energy, this force that sustains us all.

God bless.


----------

